# CS-590  longest bar - best results ?



## thedriver (Oct 1, 2015)

I got my CS-590 ( 20" bar ) back in spring and have cut a lot of wood. mostly larger logs 12" to 30" maple, ash, oak.. love the saw. it cuts anything I need it to. however a longer bar and chain would make less work if the saw could support one. Echo info has up to 27" it that realistic with the 60cc engine. or would 24" work better. , not sure if it is doable or worth it.  thanks for any help.


----------



## drz1050 (Oct 1, 2015)

I also have the CS590 with a 20" bar.. I'd probably run up to a 24" with a regular chain, anything over that I'd go to a skip tooth chain.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Oct 1, 2015)

Will the Echo CS590 oiler support the 27" bar?


----------



## Wisneaky (Oct 1, 2015)

There is much debate on longer vs shorter bar cutting speed. On another forum they tested cutting speed using two bars. Shorter bar was faster. I think it was 3 seconds faster, but they said it really wasn't noticeable.


----------



## thedriver (Oct 1, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> There is much debate on longer vs shorter bar cutting speed. On another forum they tested cutting speed using two bars. Shorter bar was faster. I think it was 3 seconds faster, but they said it really wasn't noticeable.


what I was looking for was more reach and not having to cut from both side as often.  I agree, a few seconds either way per cut wouldn't be noticeable and not sway me one way or another.


----------



## thedriver (Oct 1, 2015)

CrufflerJJ said:


> Will the Echo CS590 oiler support the 27" bar?


the oiler on the cs-590 is adjustable I'm not sure if turning it all the way up would support the 24" or 27".  I am also not sure if the 60cc engine will either.  so far 24" suggested  is sounding good.


----------



## Hickorynut (Oct 1, 2015)

driver, I have the echo cs-600p which is the same 60cc saw.  I bought it with the 20" bar and later bought a 24" bar to tackle a 30" black oak tree.  Good news, I basically couldn't tell a difference either in the oiling or saw speed.  The local rural king sells the cs590-p with a 24" bar as standard.  I think you will be fine.  I actually prefer the 20" bar for most all my cutting with that saw, more maneuverable etc.  I want to state I have been overwhelmingly impressed with that echo saw, much more torque and speed than my 53cc husky.


----------



## thedriver (Oct 2, 2015)

Hickorynut said:


> driver, I have the echo cs-600p which is the same 60cc saw.  I bought it with the 20" bar and later bought a 24" bar to tackle a 30" black oak tree.  Good news, I basically couldn't tell a difference either in the oiling or saw speed.  The local rural king sells the cs590-p with a 24" bar as standard.  I think you will be fine.  I actually prefer the 20" bar for most all my cutting with that saw, more maneuverable etc.  I want to state I have been overwhelmingly impressed with that echo saw, much more torque and speed than my 53cc husky.


That is good news. thanks hickorynut. I figured someone has to have done this already and, this saw does such an awesome job with a 20" bar, 24" shouldn't be a problem. for some of the logs I cut the 24" will come in handy. your input was very helpfull


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Oct 2, 2015)

thedriver said:


> the oiler on the cs-590 is adjustable I'm not sure if turning it all the way up would support the 24" or 27".  I am also not sure if the 60cc engine will either.  so far 24" suggested  is sounding good.



I have a cs590 with 20" bar and noticed that my oiler was adjusted all the way up out of the box. So far I've only had two different brands of bar oil through it. Countyline from TSC, which was too thick and really didn't work well in the 590 IMO. I tried turning it up and that's when I noticed it was fully open already. Since I've been using Husqvarna bar oil which is a little thinner and has worked much better for me. If I were to try a longer bad I would be sure and keep an eye how well the oiler works with it. Just my 2 cents. 

What kind of bar oil are you other 600p and 590 owners running? I plan on getting some Echo bar oil sometime. Never had to be too picky about bar oil in the past with my CS440.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 2, 2015)

20" is the max bar I run on 60cc.  Max bar specs for saws are based on what the oiler can support, not typically congruent with acceptable cutting speed or clutch stalling.  These are the most often recommended bar lengths, per displacement, based on actual performance:

60cc:  18"-20"
70cc:  24"
85cc:  28"
95cc:  32"

If you want to get better speed, you're going to need a bigger saw.  For me, that sweet spot is 28" on 85cc, as the best compromise of power and weight.


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm planning on buying the Echo bar oil next time I get a few minutes to run to HD. Lowes is only 3 miles from home, so I've been using Husky oil that they carry but I have a $50 HD GC I need to use. Reviews on it were pretty good IIRC, just need time to run 20+ min out of my way to HD
   I agree with Ashful, when I needed a bigger bar I bought a bigger saw for the end of it


----------



## pma1123 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have the CS680 with a 27" bar.  I'm not competing in logging hotsaw competitions against a stopwatch, but haven't had an issue on the 27" with the oiler turned up all the way.  Really, the CS680 powerhead + 27" seems to do alright in the lower BTU spectrum of hardwoods.  I've heard the 600p is pretty similiar for power output.  
Just my $.02


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 2, 2015)

It was really just an excuse to the CFO that I needed to buy a bigger saw. Bought the 460 power head rebuilt from AS for $500 shipped, talked her right into it ( read ' wore her down until she tapped out ' )


----------



## thedriver (Oct 2, 2015)

MaintenanceMan said:


> I have a cs590 with 20" bar and noticed that my oiler was adjusted all the way up out of the box. So far I've only had two different brands of bar oil through it. Countyline from TSC, which was too thick and really didn't work well in the 590 IMO. I tried turning it up and that's when I noticed it was fully open already. Since I've been using Husqvarna bar oil which is a little thinner and has worked much better for me. If I were to try a longer bad I would be sure and keep an eye how well the oiler works with it. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> What kind of bar oil are you other 600p and 590 owners running? I plan on getting some Echo bar oil sometime. Never had to be too picky about bar oil in the past with my CS440.


I run the Echo bar oil . I got it when I got the saw, CS-590..  no regrets on either one.  after reading up more about this ( bar length ) per saw and engine size I am confident that the 24" bar will work just fine on the CS-590. others have done it with good results. however , I think the 27" bar on the CS-590 would be really be asking for trouble.


----------



## Grateful11 (Oct 2, 2015)

Just bought a CS-590 with a 24" swap out and a CS310 today. Couldn't pass up 20% off all Echo at one of the oldest and biggest dealers around here.

Was going to get the 590 with the 20" and get a 24" as extra but they wanted $84 for the 24" bar and chain. I know I can pick up a 20" on eBay for half that.

The 24" swap only added $10 to the price of the saw. It will only be for certain situations unless it pulls it fine. In the past I've only ran 24" on a 70cc saw but someone decided they wanted it more than I and lifted it.

$523 out the door for both saws, some Red Armor mix and an accessory kit(gloves, glasses and a hat).


----------



## thedriver (Oct 3, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> Just bought a CS-590 with a 24" swap out and a CS310 today. Couldn't pass up 20% off all Echo at one of the oldest and biggest dealers around here.
> 
> Was going to get the 590 with the 20" and get a 24" as extra but they wanted $84 for the 24" bar and chain. I know I can pick up a 20" on eBay for half that.
> 
> ...


Yes, Echo seems to be great bang for the buck. got mine for $320.00 from a customer of mine ( Echo dealer ). I 've got the 20" and am going to get the 24" probably for Christmas  maybe sooner . you will have to let us know how well your 24" works . so far I am very impressed with the CS-590 for my purposes.


----------



## Grateful11 (Oct 3, 2015)

Will definitely chime back in on how it does. Now to find some weather to use it, over 7" of rain since last Sat. and still raining here in NC.

We've got so much wood that needs to be cut, probably going to lose some of it. Wife and son have 24 more acres of hay to drop and then Fall planting kicks in.......


----------



## thedriver (Oct 3, 2015)

Grateful11 said:


> Will definitely chime back in on how it does. Now to find some weather to use it, over 7" of rain since last Sat. and still raining here in NC.
> 
> We've got so much wood that needs to be cut, probably going to lose some of it. Wife and son have 24 more acres of hay to drop and then Fall planting kicks in.......


Wow, that is a lot of rain. not helpful with all that work to get done. it sounds like you have your hands full and then some. I will be very interested in your opinion on how the CS-590 w\24" works. hickorynut has this set up and so far it works well for him.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 3, 2015)

thedriver said:


> I got my CS-590 ( 20" bar ) back in spring and have cut a lot of wood. mostly larger logs 12" to 30" maple, ash, oak.. love the saw. it cuts anything I need it to. however a longer bar and chain would make less work if the saw could support one. Echo info has up to 27" it that realistic with the 60cc engine. or would 24" work better. , not sure if it is doable or worth it.  thanks for any help.




Echo made the saw and if they say you can run a 27" bar then that's that on that.  

Most of my woodcutting has been done with a 20" bar.  For the last 4 years I've been cutting with a 25"(might be a 24") bar, and also have a 32" bar that has some hours on it.  I find the 25" by far the best for firewood cutting.  It's long enough to be handy, not so long it's a PITA.


----------

